# The reptile shack dundee/arbroath



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

Opened today and it looks great! Both shops are on top form and I hope pam does well!

Nice and full with different reptiles, clean and well stocked with products, prices are good and the staff are all friendly and welcome!! Pam has hand picked all of her stock and all reptiles are in perfect condition and in well maintained set ups.

Must add these stores have to be the best ive visited so far! 

Congrats pam!

Welcome to The Reptile Shack


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Haven't visited the Dundee shop yet but the Arbroath shop is great with very friendly, helpful staff :no1:


----------



## jacksonsjampot (Sep 30, 2010)

Great shop in Arbroath very nice folk,not many Ts for sale.


----------



## BeardedDee (May 26, 2010)

Went into the Dundee shop today to get more hoppers but due to the bad weather, live food stock was unfortunately low. I did however get dubia roaches, which adds to the variety on offer and nice to see in stock.

Wished Pam all the best. She does right by her cb stock, unlike another local shop :whistling2:


----------



## hiero (Feb 7, 2009)

Oooh super, somewhere else to visit


----------



## whutlike (May 23, 2007)

Loads of fresh livefood in the Dundee and Arbroath shops travelled all the way to Dundee just to find out that there was also a delivery to the Arbroath shop that morning as well but at least i have live food for my reptiles


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Well, since the Reptile Shack opened in Arbroath I have ditched using livefoods.co.uk for getting my geckos food! They have the best quality live food of any reptile shop I've ever been in, there is nearly always plenty in stock with tubs filled with food. It is so much more convenient than having to sit in waiting for food to arrive. And as an added bonus for my OH, I don't keep frozen mice in the freezer any more I just buy them on the day :lol2:


----------



## finlayk (Oct 27, 2006)

Brilliant shop, helpful staff and potential mate for my iggy :lol2:

Big thumbs up pam!


----------

